# advice on snares please.



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok, ill say up front traps are something i know next to nothing about, my knowledge of trapping extends no farther than my ability to construct a couple primitive survival traps in the woods.
So keeping that in mind I am interested in getting into trapping in the future, but for now i would like to find some economical snares. Basically i want to get some basic economical snares to throw in my bug out gear for survival trapping if the need ever arises. 
So i call on all of you experienced trappers for suggestions lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.dakotalinesnares.com/store/

http://www.fntpost.com/index.php


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

BOY If I lived someplace wild like Alaska or the Serengeti I'd think about lugging stuff like that around for "Survival". But other than that no way. I do trap and snare every year but never considered it a survival need. HUMM, I'd rather carry something for fire or extra battery's for the cell phone. just my two cents. :eating:


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Like i said, i dont know traps, apparently i was mistaken in thinking a few snares wouldnt take up much room. Oh well was worth a shot


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

You were not mistaken in the least. Snares take up a very small amount of room and you could probably tuck a dozen of them into a couple jacket pockets. For your survival needs what animals do you think you may be targeting? Snares are very, very light and don't require much room at all to pack so you were right on with that.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry didn't mean there heave, just in my opinion not a good tool for a survival kit that all. There fun to mess with and a very affective way to get animals just never thought of them for survival, sorry.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

@dang dog. I appreciate the advice, im thinking i may not have made my intentions for the snares as clear as i probably could have. I did not intend them to be a part of a pocket kit by any means, but more of a long term survival tool for the bug out bag as a renewable food source in the long term if that makes any more sense lol

@coyotejon. In the situation i am referring to here, i would be going for anything ranging from rabbit to whatever i can get but im thinking small game like rabbit mostly since they are plentiful almost anywhere i could go in said situation. However i wouldnt mind the ability to go for bigger game as well but small game would be the primary focus.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

3/32 cable, cam locks. catch rabbits all the way to deer.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, ill start with the 3/32 and cam locks.
One other question (again pardon the newbie ignorance), they look pretty simplistic, is there any reason a new guy like me shouldn't do a lil reading, buy the cam locks and construct them myself?


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

There simple to make, even a cam lock is not needed. A flat washer with a hole drilled in it just a bit larger then the cable and bent like an "L" will work just fine.All the parts can be bought and there cheep too.
You need to check your state regs,...
Here we Have to have brake-a-ways and stops so deer and cows cant be snared. We also have to put tag on them with our name and license numbers.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

if you're on the Missouri side, check the laws. In Missouri you need to use cable restraint snares and there are other requiremets including a class and a test......................

http://mdc.mo.gov/hunting-trapping/trapping/use-cable-restraints-missouri​


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

I definitely appreciate the advice and i will be looking into the regs for sure before i actually start trapping which will probably be next season. However the snares I'm referring to in this thread will simply be stuck in my bug out gear and saved for a rainy day.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

understand..........


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Make them yourself. A hammer and wire cutters is all you need


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

cool deal. ill be looking some up and probably be putting some together next week.

thanks again guys.


----------



## homer (Jan 20, 2013)

Check on eBay couple of guys on there making them for about a buck a piece


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum homer


----------

